# This ****'s easy!



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Knocked this baby out in a couple hours! Made BANK baby. This plumbing **** is easy!!!!!! ;-) ;-)


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Nailed it, home run, sexy, or NFG? What was your aditude today?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is that one step glue? Other than that nice job


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I think you missed a hanger.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like it took about a twelve pack to get it done.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> I think you missed a hanger.


I think you need to look again sir. Everything is done exactly as the "Plumbing 1-2-3" literature I read prescribes it. Thank you, though, for taking the time to admire my work & learn from it.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Looks like it took about a twelve pack to get it done.


That is just a ride statement. Nobody could, or should, kick a 12 pack in two hours. Granted, it was a six of 16 ouncers, but it was only a six, none the less!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously, how does any human being with any sense of mechanical aptitude, and/ or, half a brain, put something like that together?!!!!!!! It is pretty scary to think about the "competition" we're up against.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see you have been reading my book.... :thumbup:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sad thing is, as long as it drains and puts out water when they need it, most homeowners don't have the knowledge to know when they got served a load of crap plumbing.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you eyeball those angles? Next time try uncrossing your eyes first!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is that the plumbing you did at Lincoln Financial Field?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Is that the plumbing you did at Lincoln Financial Field?


Nah, that was a favor I did for dhall22's sis! I took special care of her family & did quality work since he's a Cowgirl's fan!!!! ;-) ;-)


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Nah, that was a favor I did for dhall22's sis! I took special care of her family & did quality work since he's a Cowgirl's fan!!!! ;-) ;-)


And mighty fine work it was. Did you see the 5 Superbowl trophies while you were there? Or maybe you don't know what they look like....................


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> And mighty fine work it was. Did you see the 5 Superbowl trophies while you were there? Or maybe you don't know what they look like....................


  Touché!!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

1st beer's on me someday.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> And mighty fine work it was. Did you see the 5 Superbowl trophies while you were there? Or maybe you don't know what they look like....................


He knows what they look like. You know he is always at the Cowboy's website because he is a closet Cowboy's fan and our cheerleaders are hotter.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Much hotter.


----------

